# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Уничтожитель документов

## Vlad_kik

Уничтожитель документов Fellowes P-48C новый в упаковке.Описание и характеристики данной модели смотрите в интернете. Находится р-н 10 Апреля, перемещается рынок Южный. Цена 1150 грн.

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## sirey

Готов купить за 400 грн.

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап 1000 грн новый

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап новый в упаковке

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап есть такой же  немножко б/у в идеальном состоянии 800 грн

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап 1000 (новый в упаковке) и 800(включали раз 10) грн

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап 800 грн легкое б/у

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап 800 грн легкое б/у

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------

